# x5 light problem



## tommy2704 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi all. i have a 20012 x5 e53. 
well it started with a normal back light bulb going at the bottom of the light unit. (2 lights on each unit) i changed the bulb and now all of a sudden the brake lights are working on the bottom light bulbs instead of the top light/brake bulbs. i didnt even touch the brake bulbs as they were all fine. No idea what happened. any help would be appreciated. many thanks in advance.


----------

